
China is buying anti-HK propaganda ads on Twitter - z3t1
https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1162711159000055808
======
Arrezz
This doesn't come as a surprise to me at all. It will be very interesting to
see how big tech will do in the long run with accepting money from
dictatorships and less than savory actors. I fear that it will only get worse,
especially this very situation as the year of 2047 approaches. The ethics of
having one of these platforms under your control is so important to political
discourse that I don't know if they should be privately owned even though it
pains me to say that. I'd be happy to be persuaded the other way!

------
chillacy
The fact that they bought the ads in the first place seems to imply they need
some degree of soft power in all of this.

------
lowdose
Isn't this allowed for a State operator? Seems valid advertising to me if
there is a disclaimer.

------
dirtyid
Probably most legitimate and transparent tactic to counter western bias TBH.
Even western MSM has acknowledged the increasing violence and erosion of
support in the last week, but social media is still an interminable filter
bubble of bias.

------
powerapple
would it be good that YouTube and Facebook recommend the other side of story
to you when you read your news?

